# Forum Home Renovation Painting  painting shotcrete (similar)

## ForeverYoung

Have a small area, no more than 20m², to repaint that is like sprayed concrete: 
Not pebblecrete, probably done in the 1920s, but a very rough uneven surface.
Most of the house was painted white by the previous owner but I have relocated some water tanks and want to repaint white those walls, and some other missed bits like that eaves shot, (is a dirty white colour atm) 
Don't have a sprayer and hate masking so have always used a brush/roller.
But this stuff is a nightmare to cut in and paint.
Tried a 26mm nap roller but coverage is poor, maybe 60%.
Tried big brush, small brush. Dabbing technique. 
Bought a 4 litre tin and didn't even get one coat on. 
Not sure buying a cheap sprayer is the way to go for such a small job.
Hire a better quality one? 
Any tips?
Would watering down the paint help?
Using Dulux Weathershield Matt.

----------

